# My cat broke his pelvis and isnt pooping??



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

My 2 year old cat Milo was injured on Tuesday night (it is now friday). We think he was hit by a car, he couldnt walk on his back legs and pulled himself home. We heard him crying outsode Nd i was absolutley devastated when i saw he was hurt. We took him to the vet and they did x-rays and gave him pain relief. They discovered that Milo has broken his pelvic bone in 3 places and they couldnt operate because one of the breaks was too near his nerves and spine. The vet kept Milo in overnight because she wanted to check that he could urinate properly using his litter tray, and he needed to be aware that he needed a wee so we knew his nerves to his bladder werent affected. she also wanted him to poop. During the night milo managed to urinate 3 times in his tray  The vet said he was even tryin to support himself a bit on his back legs. 
The next day the vet said I could take Milo home and that he would need to be kept in a cage until he had made a full recovery. she said that it is possible that his pelvic bone could.heal enough for him to walk and play just like he used to, but she couldnt promise anything because shes not allowed to do that. but overall she seemed very positive! 

Milo is doing good, he is eating and drinking and using his tray to urinate. He is on pain relief and is very happy to be home, especially when he sees our dog dexter! he doesnt stop purring! 
I am starting to get very concerned that Milo still hasnt pooped :/ i was wondering if anyone on here has been through a similar thing and if so, how long did your kitty wait to poop?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i would give the vet another ring , its poss that the meds are making him constipated , they may perscribe something else for him or advise a food that can help make it easier for him .i would give them a call, also add some warm water to his wet food and try not to feed dry as this willl help loosen him up.

gentle massage of the tummy also if he will allow is very beneficial


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

milo and dexters mammy said:


> My 2 year old cat Milo was injured on Tuesday night (it is now friday). We think he was hit by a car, he couldnt walk on his back legs and pulled himself home. We heard him crying outsode Nd i was absolutley devastated when i saw he was hurt. We took him to the vet and they did x-rays and gave him pain relief. They discovered that Milo has broken his pelvic bone in 3 places and they couldnt operate because one of the breaks was too near his nerves and spine. The vet kept Milo in overnight because she wanted to check that he could urinate properly using his litter tray, and he needed to be aware that he needed a wee so we knew his nerves to his bladder werent affected. she also wanted him to poop. During the night milo managed to urinate 3 times in his tray  The vet said he was even tryin to support himself a bit on his back legs.
> The next day the vet said I could take Milo home and that he would need to be kept in a cage until he had made a full recovery. she said that it is possible that his pelvic bone could.heal enough for him to walk and play just like he used to, but she couldnt promise anything because shes not allowed to do that. but overall she seemed very positive!
> 
> Milo is doing good, he is eating and drinking and using his tray to urinate. He is on pain relief and is very happy to be home, especially when he sees our dog dexter! he doesnt stop purring!
> I am starting to get very concerned that Milo still hasnt pooped :/ i was wondering if anyone on here has been through a similar thing and if so, how long did your kitty wait to poop?


The same thing happened to a cat I had years ago and the vet told me to put Bran in his food (I can't remember the quantity though )so he did not have to strain when needing a pooh! it might be worth a try! how about Gimpet Malt?


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

Milo still has not had a stool  
im starting to get very worried! i am going to ring his vet in the morning if he hasnt had one. Other than this problem, Milo is doing really well! He is eating and dribking and using his tray to pee, i am worried sick abouy his lack of stool


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hope your little man gets some help, let us know how he gets on .


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

milo and dexters mammy said:


> Milo still has not had a stool
> im starting to get very worried! i am going to ring his vet in the morning if he hasnt had one. Other than this problem, Milo is doing really well! He is eating and dribking and using his tray to pee, i am worried sick abouy his lack of stool


My little Trilby had a _fractured_ pelvis and the same thing happened...she had to have a suppository to help her go...the vet said if she hadn't passed a stool in three days she had to go back; so I took her back and that's what they gave her...it worked almost immediately. Hope he's OK!!


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks calvine! that has given me a bit of hope; theres still no poop so i will be takng him to the vet in the morning if he hasnt had one, ive tried bringing soil into the house to encourage him and hes just had a wee in his litter and ate some food, im just hoping that the vet will try to get him to have a poop and wont just say that theres no hope if he hasnt had one yet


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

milo and dexters mammy said:


> Thanks calvine! that has given me a bit of hope; theres still no poop so i will be takng him to the vet in the morning if he hasnt had one, ive tried bringing soil into the house to encourage him and hes just had a wee in his litter and ate some food, im just hoping that the vet will try to get him to have a poop and wont just say that theres no hope if he hasnt had one yet


I guess it's painful and they don't want to push...Trilby was treated just with painkillers I think and anti-b's...they kept her in a few days. Got her home and she did nothing for three or four days so took her back and they gave her a suppository which worked before I got her home so was driving like a loonie with my head out of the window gasping for air!!!. He did say, when he gave her the suppository, that if _that _hadn't worked in 3 days, to take her back again...but it worked really quickly. My guess, in fact, was that she did nothing while she was at the vets but no-one noticed...he did say she was 'very bunged up'. So I guess it's a vicious circle, they have the pain from the injury, then the pain of the constipation...after the enema there was no further problem.

Good luck!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Also meant to say...on another occasion when I had a totally constipated cat, vet gave me LACTULOSE (and it's cheap) which worked really quickly...you have to be careful not to overdo it though. I used a little syringe for mine as he wouldn't take it on his food. Think it's a bit like liquid paraffin. Another consideration is that Milo is getting n_o exercise_ which doesn't help. The one I had to give the Lactulose to was in a pen after a leg injury so wasn't moving around. Immobility can also cause constipation as cats are normally quite active...especially a two-year-old.

Sure he'll be OK, but let us know?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sometimes just the stress alone of the whole event can bung them up for a bit. He's weeing, which is a great sign, so try not to worry too much---they can pick up on that too.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Calvine said:


> Also meant to say...on another occasion when I had a totally constipated cat, vet gave me LACTULOSE (and it's cheap) which worked really quickly...you have to be careful not to overdo it though. I used a little syringe for mine as he wouldn't take it on his food. Think it's a bit like liquid paraffin. Another consideration is that Milo is getting n_o exercise_ which doesn't help. The one I had to give the Lactulose to was in a pen after a leg injury so wasn't moving around. Immobility can also cause constipation as cats are normally quite active...especially a two-year-old.
> 
> Sure he'll be OK, but let us know?


omg i cringe everytime i think of lactolose, i took more than required once and i seriousl thought i wasgoing to die , the worst pain ever and the noise from the bathroom, it was like world war 3 had broken out, i wouldnt advise unless vet tell you the right dosage, it definitely works though its actually sugar based , lactose is milk sugar i think


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

really appreciate the advice guys!  It really is nice to know that there are other people whos cats have survived this kind of thing! 
ive just bought some tinned fish in olive oil so I will remove the fish and let him lap about a tea spoon full of olive oil and see if this helps, i think this is the last thing I will try before speaking to the vet because I dont want to overdo it


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My previous cat Maddy was hit by a car and shattered (vets word) her pelvis - this was about 8 years ago. I remember she had to poop to satisfy the vet but I'm sorry I don't recall it was a problem for her. 
However the reason I am telling you this is because Maddy made a FULL recovery after 6 weeks cage rest 
I'm sure once Milo has been for a poop he will continue to be fine - he is probably a bit scared as it must feel very uncomfortable for him :sad:
Please keep us posted on his progress


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks so much moggie14 fingers crossed he will recover!! I am hoping and hoping to see a poop!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Still no poop?

I'd ring the vet 1st thing & hopefully they'll be able to get things moving


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

Milo has finally done a poop!!!  cried happy tears
I could see he was in a lot of pain but he managed to do it!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi , you could ask the mods to merge the two threads together if you want , might make it easier


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> omg i cringe everytime i think of lactolose, i took more than required once and i seriousl thought i was going to die , the worst pain ever and the noise from the bathroom, it was like world war 3 had broken out, i wouldnt advise unless vet tell you the right dosage, it definitely works though its actually sugar based , lactose is milk sugar i think


 LOL!!! TBH I'd never even heard of it before and vet told me to get it from the chemist as he had run out. He (vet) said, knowingly, 'That should do the trick!' The vet had said a bit vaguely...just give him whatever he needs...Luther did stare at his bum for quite a while afterwards as tho' he was trying to work out if it was his or not. But agree, it certainly works...

Hope Milo is OK now?? Let us know.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

milo and dexters mammy said:


> Milo has finally done a poop!!!  cried happy tears
> I could see he was in a lot of pain but he managed to do it!!


Hooray hopefully this will be the start of more to come


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

*update*
Milo is doing greatttt!! He is still on cage rest but he is walking and everything 
he is desperate to be out of that cage and back to his normal self! He has a check up next werk woth the vet so we shall see what she says. I am so happy with how fast he is recovering!!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

milo and dexters mammy said:


> *update*
> Milo is doing greatttt!! He is still on cage rest but he is walking and everything
> he is desperate to be out of that cage and back to his normal self! He has a check up next werk woth the vet so we shall see what she says. I am so happy with how fast he is recovering!!


Wonderful news.


----------



## milo and dexters mammy (Nov 22, 2013)

Guess what guys?!? 
Milo is allowed out of his cage when supervised, after only 4 weeks cage rest instead of 6! 
He is walking great, true little fighter


----------



## Blanche95 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey ! 
So happy that you're cat is doing greatly ! 
So sad that my cat has the same issue now , he's 4 months 
And I don't really know what to do except crying :'( 
We don't have vets in our country
I would like to see what is the rest cage ? 
And waht medicines you gave Milo so that he finally had his stool 
Thanks !


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

[email protected]
The other persons post is four and a half years old, so they may not reply, but it is worth checking on here regularly as other people on here may be able to offer you some good advice.
The cage rest, is where you have a cage (I will send a photo in a moment), and you must keep the cat in it, to stop the cat from jumping around and causing itself more damage to its body. The cage makes the cat rest more, helping the body to repair itself. It still has enough space to excercise /walk in the cage. I don’t know what medication is available in Palestine, but some people on here feed their cats a little pumpkin (the very large orange fruit) to help their cats poo.
This isn’t going to be enough for your kitten as it will need the correct painkillers. I think you should email or telephone a uk vet or Saudi vet, for advice. Is it possible to send them photos or better than that, a video of your kitten? You can pay them by credit card or do a bank transfer?
How ill is your kitten exactly? My ex husband lives in Saudi and there are many vets there, so please try.
If you don’t have access to a cage, can you put your cat in a room with no furniture, except a Cat bed, so that your cat is not tempted to jump and do more damage to itself?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

The cat/kitten will need access to water, wet cat food and a litter tray and bed, at minimum and as much quiet company as you can spare, as he won’t be doing much playing.... yet. I imagine it’s very hot in Palestine, so try to find a cool room for him or her. Good luck.


----------



## Ranna2410 (Jul 11, 2018)

TriTri said:


> [email protected]
> The other persons post is four and a half years old, so they may not reply, but it is worth checking on here regularly as other people on here may be able to offer you some good advice.
> The cage rest, is where you have a cage (I will send a photo in a moment), and you must keep the cat in it, to stop the cat from jumping around and causing itself more damage to its body. The cage makes the cat rest more, helping the body to repair itself. It still has enough space to excercise /walk in the cage. I don't know what medication is available in Palestine, but some people on here feed their cats a little pumpkin (the very large orange fruit) to help their cats poo.
> This isn't going to be enough for your kitten as it will need the correct painkillers. I think you should email or telephone a uk vet or Saudi vet, for advice. Is it possible to send them photos or better than that, a video of your kitten? You can pay them by credit card or do a bank transfer?
> ...


Hi I know this is an old post but my Cat coco is in a very similar situation. Fractured pelvis, front left humerus and back left leg. He's confined to cage rest for 6 weeks but still awaiting a poo


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ranna2410 said:


> Hi I know this is an old post but my Cat coco is in a very similar situation. Fractured pelvis, front left humerus and back left leg. He's confined to cage rest for 6 weeks but still awaiting a poo


[email protected], if you use the search field, there are many similar posts with helpful replies. I hope your cat will make a speedy recovery.


----------

